# 555 Benders



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never interchanged brands of shoes but the only problems I've had is snapping the hooks off the shoes and breaking the pendant cable.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like I'll have to change the pendant switch and some of the SO cords. Some are cracked. This one has to be about 20 yrs old, I'm guessing.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well we kinda have a few benders at work we use only greenlee and the 555 bender does not interchange with any other brand just greenlee factory parts. 
The rollers thats your part thats going to go first actually the older models are better built than the newer types .
The biggest problem is not the bender its the operator people force the rollers closed and not adjusting them monthly just slaming and bending is bad for the bender life .
Next electricians who think they know how to bend conduit but dont and dont know how to load a 555 the correct way . 
loading the pipe is important and doing it correctly and next most common mistake made is the emt shoe used for rigid pipe thats when guys really start to brake parts . 
But 555 works best with emt conduit if you have lots of rigid and bend lots of rigid pipe plan on replacing the chain on a regular basis like we bend master bundels of rigid a week at work so its tuff on the bender .
All in all id say that the amount of conduit rigid pipe we bend each week its a dam good product and greenlee takes lots of abuse. 
You have a good bender take care of it best to yas . If ya get a chance look up[ conduits from hell ] on this forum its a old post thats my work .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nick said:


> .... we bend master bundels of rigid a week at work so its tuff on the bender .


More useless trivia for those who wonder "How much is in a master bundle"?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

One thing that I was curious about was the 1/2-1 1/4 shoe only has three positions. The new ones seem to have four. One of the shoes is an Ensley. I'll look into getting a new chain as well.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Last week my 555SB bender quit working after 11 years. Troubleshot the problem- needs a new "front" control board", a mere $1000 for the replacement board. I bet that part would have been cheaper to purchase as a replacement way back when I bought it. Something to think about is buying spare parts for your 555 while they are still available. Otherwise its been the worlds greatest bender, it is really quick to setup and use.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Did I just say 11 years?. I got it in 1988, not 98 so lets revise that to 21. I am getting stupider day by day.


----------

